# نيابة أمن الدولة تستمع لأقوال أبو إسلام فى اتهامه بازدراء الأديان!!!



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تستمع الآن نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، المحامى العام الأول للنيابة إلى أقوال الشيخ أحمد عبد الله الشهير بأبو إسلام، صاحب قناة الأمة فى البلاغ المقدم من السيد حامد، وناصر العسقلانى والذى يتهمانه فيه بازدراء الأديان عن طريق تمزيق الإنجيل أثناء الاحتجاجات على الفيلم المسىء إلى الرسول الكريم أمام السفارة الأمريكية.

 وكانت النيابة قد استمعت إلى أقوال المحاميين السيد حامد وناصر العسقلانى فى البلاغ المقدم منهما ضد الشيخ أحمد عبد الله مدير مركز التنوير صاحب قناة الأمة، والشهير بأبو إسلام، والذى يتهمونه فيه بازدراء الأديان، وبتمزيق نسخة من الإنجيل أمام السفارة الأمريكية، فى أثناء الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، احتجاجًا على عرض فيلم مسىء للرسول وقدم المحاميان أسطوانة مدمجة يظهر بها المشكو فى حقه وهو يقوم بتمزيق الإنجيل أمام السفارة، كما يظهر بجواره شخص آخر يقوم بحرقه، كما قدما صورة ضوئية من جريدة خاصة يعترف فيها الشيخ أبو إسلام بتمزيق الإنجيل.
اليوم السابع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*بالرفاء والبنين :new6:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ان شاء الرب لمجد اسمه القدوس-- الى مزق الكتاب  هو الى هينادى بيه و يكون كمان  سبب لخلاص اخرين---
 الرب قادر على كل شىء---


----------



## jajageorge (24 سبتمبر 2012)

إخلاء سبيل الداعية "أبو إسلام" ونجله في واقعة تمزيق الإنجيل أثناء أحداث السفارة الأمريكية




الإثنين 24.09.2012 - 11:23 م




كتب أحمد المصري
أمر المستشار تامر الفرجاني المحامي العام الأول لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا، الليلة،بإخلاء سبيل أحد شيوخ السلفية ويدعى أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله الشهير بـ "أبو إسلام" مدير مركز التنوير الإسلامي، ونجله إسلام ( 30 عاما) من سراي النيابة، مع التنبيه عليهما بالحضور لاستكمال التحقيقات معهما بجلسة غد (الثلاثاء) وذلك على خلفية البلاغات المقدمة للنيابة حول واقعة اتهامهما بتمزيق وحرق "الإنجيل" خلال أحداث مصادمات السفارةالأمريكية بسبب الفيلم المسىء للنبي محمد (ص).

وجاء قرار النيابة بصرف "أبو إسلام" ونجله، بعد حضورهما إلى النيابة بمحض إرادتهما اليوم، حيث أجريت معهما تحقيقات مطولة بمعرفة زياد الصادق رئيس النيابة، استمرت أكثر من 8 ساعات متصلة، جرى خلالها سؤالهما في واقعة تمزيق وحرق "الإنجيل" وسماع أقوالهما.

وكانت النيابة تلقت بلاغات متعددة ضد الشيخ "أبو إسلام" أرفق بها اسطوانات مدمجة "سي دي" تحتوي 4 مقاطع مصورة يظهر فيها الشيخ "أبو إسلام" وهو يقوم بتمزيق "الإنجيل" خلال الاحتجاجات التي جرت أمام السفارةالأمريكية مؤخرا احتجاجا على الفيلم المسىء للنبي محمد والذات الإلهية.

وقال المبلغون إن ذات المشاهد توضح أن شخصا كان يرافق الشيخ المذكور طلب "ولاعة" أشعل النيران في صفحات "الإنجيل" بعد تمزيقه، وأن هذا الشخص استقل السيارة مع "أبو إسلام" أثناء مغادرتهما.

كما قدم المبلغون إلى النيابة بعض المستندات الورقية الدالة على صحة الوقائع التي تضمنها بلاغهما وكذا أصل جريدة "التحرير" التي أجرت في أعقاب تلك الواقعة حوارا صحفيا مع الشيخ "أبو إسلام" أقر خلاله الشيخ واعترف بتمزيق "الإنجيل" على الملأ.


صدى البلد


----------



## grges monir (24 سبتمبر 2012)

عدم الحكم على هذا الشخص بتهمة ازدراء المسيحية دليل على اننا اصبحنا فى دولة  دينية
انا ضد هذة الامور لكن الكيل بمكيالين يجعلنا نقول لماذا
لقد حكم على مسيحى بتهمة  اهانة الرسول ست سنوات
فما بالك بمن ازدرى  الة المسيحية وليس  رسول لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*براءه بأذن الله*​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعني هو كده ارتاح لما حرقتو ارتحت الكتاب ده لي رب يدافع عنه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *براءه بأذن الله*​



طبعا براءة يا أستاذنا ....لأن الكتاب اللى حرقه مش هو الانجيل اللى نزل على عيسى عليه السلام
:fun_oops:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> أمر المستشار تامر الفرجاني المحامي العام الأول لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا، الليلة،بإخلاء سبيل أحد شيوخ السلفية ويدعى أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله الشهير بـ "أبو إسلام" مدير مركز التنوير الإسلامي، ونجله إسلام ( 30 عاما) من سراي النيابة، *مع التنبيه عليهما بالحضور لاستكمال التحقيقات معهما بجلسة غد (الثلاثاء)*


* مين اللى قال أنه براءة ؟*
*لسة فيه جلسة تحقيق تانية *
*هو لسة مش ( متهم ) هو ( مشكو فى حقه ) حتى الآن*
*الأتهام بيوجه اليه فى نهاية التحقيقات ...*
*وممكن النهاردة يخرجه بكفالة أو يحبسه على ذمة القضية*
*أو يخلى سبيله ويُقدم الى المحاكمة فيما بعد*
*أو يُحفظ التحقيق لعدم كفاية الأدلة *
*كلها أحتمالات واردة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تستكمل التحقيقات مع أبو إسلام فى واقعة حرق الإنجيل


بدأت منذ قليل نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا، استكمال التحقيقات مع الشيخ أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله الشهير بأبو إسلام "وابنه الدكتور إسلام فى البلاغات المقدمة ضدهما بحرق الإنجيل أمام السفارة الأمريكية أثناء الاحتجاجات على الفيلم المسىء للرسول 

 وكانت النيابة قد أمرت مساء أمس، بصرف الشيخ أبو إسلام" مدير مركز التنوير الإسلامى، وابنه إسلام (30 عاما) من سراى النيابة، مع التنبيه عليهما بالحضور بجلسة اليوم لاستكمال التحقيقات، وذلك على خلفية البلاغات المقدمة للنيابة حول واقعة اتهامهما بتمزيق وحرق "الإنجيل" وذلك بعد أن استمعت النيابة لأقوالهم لأكثر من 8 ساعات متواصلة.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا لو حدث العكس ومزق مسيحى القران كانت الدنيا قامت ولم تقعد قتل وحرق ودمار لكل المسيحين


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*إحالة "أبو إسلام" ونجله للمحاكمة فى واقعة تمزيق "الإنجيل"



قررت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى المحامى العام الأول للنيابة، إحالة "أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله"، الملقب بـ الشيخ "أبو إسلام"، رئيس قناة الأمة، ونجله "إسلام"، و"هانى محمد ياسين جاد الله"، محرر صحفى، إلى المحاكمة الجنائية العاجلة أمام محكمة جنح مدينة نصر، بجلسة الأحد المقبل، مع إعلانهم بموعد محاكمتهم.

 وأسندت النيابة العامة إلى المتهمين تهم ازدراء الدين المسيحى بطريق العلانية، وإتلاف وحرق نسخة من "الإنجيل" أمام السفارة الأمريكية.

 وكانت النيابة قد تلقت عدة بلاغات، تضمنت قيام "أبو إسلام" بازدراء الدين المسيحى، من خلال عبارات رددها فى حديث صحفى أجرى معه بجريدة التحرير، بمعرفة المتهم الثالث فى القضية "المحرر الصفحى هانى ياسين"، فضلاً عن قيام "أبو إسلام" ونجله المتهم الثانى "إسلام"، بتمزيق وإشعال النيران فى نسخة من "الإنجيل" أمام السفارة الأمريكية، على خلفية أحداث المصادمات التى اندلعت أمام السفارة، بسبب الفيلم المسىء للنبى الكريم محمد وذلك بعد أن كشفت التحقيقات التى باشرتها نيابة أمن الدولة فى القضية عن توافر الأدلة ضد المتهمين الثلاثة، حيث قامت النيابة بتفريغ ومشاهدة اللقطات المصورة التى تلقتها فى شأن هذه الواقعة، حيث أظهرت تلك اللقطات قيام المتهم الأول فى القضية "أبو إسلام" ونجله بتمزيق وحرق نسخة من "الإنجيل".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*إحالة الشيخ «أبو إسلام» ونجله وصحفي للجنايات بتهمة تمزيق الإنجيل*

*أحال المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، الثلاثاء،  أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله، الشهير بـ«الشيخ أبو إسلام»، رئيس قناة الأمة  الثقافية، ونجله «إسلام»، المدير التنفيذي للقناة، وهاني محمد ياسين جاد  الله، محررًا صحفيًا بجريدة التحرير، إلى المحاكمة الجنائية العاجلة، بتهمة  ازدراء الدين المسيحي بطريق العلانية، وإتلاف وحرق نسخة من الإنجيل أمام  السفارة الأمريكية، وحددت محكمة جنح مدينة نصر جلسة الأحد المقبل لبدء  محاكمتهم.*
*كانت النيابة تلقت عدة بلاغات اتهمت «أبو إسلام» بازدراء  الدين المسيحي من خلال عبارات رددها في حديث صحفي أُجري معه بجريدة  «التحرير» بمعرفة المتهم الثالث في القضية، وقيامه ونجله بتمزيق وإشعال  النيران في نسخة من الإنجيل أمام السفارة الأمريكية، على خلفية أحداث  المصادمات التي اندلعت أمام السفارة، بسبب الفيلم المسيء للنبي محمد.*
*وكشفت التحقيقات عن توافر الأدلة ضد المتهمين الثلاث، حيث  قامت النيابة بتفريغ ومشاهدة اللقطات المصورة التي تلقتها في شأن هذه  الواقعة، وأظهرت تلك اللقطات قيام المتهم الأول في القضية ونجله بتمزيق  وحرق الإنجيل، وانتهت النيابة إلى توافر الأدلة بارتكاب المتهمين لما هو  منسوب إليهم.*
*المصرى اليوم
*
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *براءه بأذن الله*​



لو خد براءة  
يبقى حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
يعنى يعترف بالجريمة ويبراوه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *إحالة "أبو إسلام" ونجله للمحاكمة فى واقعة تمزيق "الإنجيل"*
> 
> 
> 
> *قررت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى المحامى العام الأول للنيابة، إحالة "أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله"، الملقب بـ الشيخ "أبو إسلام"، رئيس قناة الأمة، ونجله "إسلام"، و"هانى محمد ياسين جاد الله"، محرر صحفى، إلى المحاكمة الجنائية العاجلة أمام محكمة جنح مدينة نصر، بجلسة الأحد المقبل، مع إعلانهم بموعد محاكمتهم.*


* بدون كفالة ؟؟؟*
*ع العموم خطوة جيدة جداً ....*


----------



## jajageorge (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أبو إسلام: لا يوجد شيء على وجه الآرض يسمى بالإنجيل 



9/25/2012 10:34 PM


قال أحمد عبد الله أبو إسلام، المتهم بحرق الإنجيل وازدراء الأديان، أنه بالفعل أحرق الإنجيل عن قصد وعن عمد، مبررا ذلك بأنه لا يوجد شيء على وجه الآرض يسمى بالإنجيل كما نعرفه في القرآن الكريم، وأن مصطلح ازدراء الأديان غير مطابق لما قام به من حرق للإنجيل، حسب قوله.

وأشار أبو إسلام خلال أتصال هاتفى مع برنامج "بلدنا بالمصري" على قناة "أون تي في"، إلى أنه لا يطلق عليه شيخ إنما هو أستاذ وصحفي، مضيفا أنه طالب من النائب العام تنظيم مناظرة مع المجمع الكنسي حول الإنجيل.



الفجر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*هربانة منه جامد اوى ... ربنا يردهاله بالسلامة *


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*أبو إسلام العالم لا يعترف بالكنيسة وأثبت بعلمي عدم وجود إنجيل على وجه الأرض*

[YOUTUBE]rg3AmvRpJn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> [YOUTUBE]rg3AmvRpJn8[/YOUTUBE]



شوفتوا ..............أنا قولتلكوا


----------



## منمونة منمونة (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ولما هو مافيش اجيل 
حضرتك حرقته لييييييييييه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> [YOUTUBE]rg3AmvRpJn8[/YOUTUBE]


*
علم ايه يا عم ده حتى العلم لا يكيل بالبتنجان:thnk0001:
ده انت هوباااا خالص
انا من رأيى يحولوه للكشف على قواه العلميه :59:*


----------



## عبد اللة (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اولا السلام عليكم 
انا متابع الموضوع

اولا الاستاذ ابو اسلام احرق وقطع الكتاب الخاص بالمسيحين باللغة الانجليزية وانا سمعت مقطع الصوت الخاص بة على قناتة والمقطع حوالى ساعة

1: كلمة اللة فى اللغة العربية اسم علم مثل الاسماء الاشخاص مثل انا اقول محمد اقول محمد بالانجليزية والفرنسية والروسية لا تتغير مثل كلمة اللة فى الانجليزية الروسية والالمانية كلمة اللة واحمد لا تنطق مختلفة

2: لماذا خرج بضمانة الشخصى الانهم لم يرو انة مذنب وكما شاهت وقرات انهم سوف يحضرون ممثلين من كافة الملل المسيحية وابو اسلام ايضا لعمل مناظرة فى المحكمة على قدسية الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> عبد اللة قال:
> 
> 
> > 2: *لماذا خرج بضمانة الشخصى الانهم لم يرو انة مذنب [/QUOTE*]





> *اذا كان لم يرونه مذنب لماذا حولوه الى محكمة الجنح ؟*
> *طالما حولته النيابة الى المحاكمة *
> *فهى ترى أنه مذنب ولا مجال للجدال فى هذه *
> *فى بعض الأحيان تتحفظ النيابة على المتهم خشية التلاعب فى الأدلة أو التأثير على الشهود*
> ...


----------



## منمونة منمونة (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مناظرة ايه اللى الراجل دة بيتكلم عنها 
انت متهم بتمزيق وحرق كتاب سماوى 
نحن كمسلمون مؤمنون به 
وانت اعترفت 
مناظرة ايييييييييييييييييييييييه

​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*على هالحالة الي تمسخر على محمد وانسجن 6 سنوات لأنه رفض أن يسلم يعمل مناظرة يفشل الإسلام فيها ويطلع براءة .*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

عبد اللة قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم
> انا متابع الموضوع
> 
> اولا الاستاذ ابو اسلام احرق وقطع الكتاب الخاص بالمسيحين باللغة الانجليزية وانا سمعت مقطع الصوت الخاص بة على قناتة والمقطع حوالى ساعة
> ...



عارف ليه ما حدش هنا رد عليك فى موضوع اللغة العربية و الانجليزية ؟؟؟؟

طبعا مش لأنهم مش عارفين يردوا ؟؟؟

بس لأن ممنوع هنا حوار الاديان فى المنتدى 

بس لو إتفتح حوار الاديان 

كنت لاقيت كام واحد من عندنا ردوا عليك ردود مستواها عالى جدا

أنا عن نفسى ماسكة نفسى 

:1286B2~161:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

عبد اللة قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم
> انا متابع الموضوع
> 
> اولا الاستاذ ابو اسلام احرق وقطع الكتاب الخاص بالمسيحين باللغة الانجليزية وانا سمعت مقطع الصوت الخاص بة على قناتة والمقطع حوالى ساعة
> ...



معلش عايزة أرد بعد إذن إدارة المنتدى

ممكن تقول لى ما هى ترجمة القرآن باللغة الانجليزية 

و ما تقولش إنه مش مترجم 

لأة مترجم من جهات إسلامية رسمية و تم توزيعة فى أوروبا باسم " هولى قرآن "

هذا القرآن الانجليزى الذى حرفتم فيه المعانى الحقيقية للكلمات لتناسب التفكير الاوروبى :-

و ذلك بتبديل كلمة النكاح بالزواج

و جملة و لما قضى زيد منها وطرا ....إستُبدِلَت ب : بعد أن طلقها زيد

و جملة قل هو الله أحد ..........أستبدلت بجملة قل هو الله واحد

و الآن أطرح عليك ثلاثة أسئلة :-

1- هل يحق لى أن أحرق القرآن الانجليزى .....بناء على نفس المبدأ الذى تكلم به أبو إسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- هل يمكن ترجمة القرآن كدة Kol houwa Ullah Ahad 

بدلا من say: Ullah is one from يعنى هل تتساوى الكلمات بالاسماء عند الترجمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3- هل يحق لى أن أحرق هذا الكتاب لمجرد أنه محرف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> معلش عايزة أرد بعد إذن إدارة المنتدى
> 
> ممكن تقول لى ما هى ترجمة القرآن باللغة الانجليزية
> 
> و ما تقولش إنه مش مترجم


 *صلى ع النبى يا أيرنيى :new6::new6:*
*الراجل مش قصده حوار أديان*
*هو بيدافع عن أبو أسلام حسب ما قرأ أو سمع *
*وتم التوضيح له فى نطاق ( الخبر ) المنشور عن تحويل المذكور لمحكمة جنح مدينة نصر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*يغلق مؤقتااا ويترك للمشرف مراجعة المشاركات
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى قضية تمزيق الإنجيل..
جنح مدينة نصر تنظر أولى جلسات محاكمة "أبو إسلام" ونجله
تنظر اليوم الأحد، محكمة جنح مدينة نصر أولى جلسات محاكمة كل من "أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله"، الملقب بـ الشيخ "أبو إسلام"، رئيس قناة الأمة ومدير مركز التنوير الإسلامى، ونجله "إسلام"، و"هانى محمد ياسين جاد الله" محرر صحفى، وذلك بعد أن أسندت النيابة العامة إلى المتهمين تهم ازدراء الدين المسيحى بطريق العلانية، وإتلاف وحرق نسخة من "الإنجيل" أمام السفارة الأمريكية بسبب الفيلم المسىء للنبى محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 كانت النيابة العامة، قد تلقت بلاغات متعددة ضد الشيخ "أبو إسلام" مرفقا معها عدد من الأسطوانات المدمجة "سى دى" تحتوى على 4 مقاطع مصورة يظهر فيها الشيخ "أبو إسلام، وهو يقوم بتمزيق "الإنجيل" خلال الاحتجاجات التى جرت أمام السفارة الأمريكية مؤخرا، احتجاجا على الفيلم المسىء للنبى محمد والذات الإلهية.

 وقال المبلغون إن تلك المقاطع توضح أن شخصا كان يرافق الشيخ المذكور طلب "ولاعة" وقام بإشعال النيران فى صفحات "الإنجيل" بعد تمزيقه، وأن هذا الشخص استقل السيارة مع "أبو إسلام" أثناء مغادرتهما كما قدما صورة من الخبر الذى نشر بإحدى الجرائد الخاصة، والتى اعترف فيه أبو إسلام بتمزيق الإنجيل.







*


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخد براءة*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*أكيد ؟؟*​


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *اخد براءة*


:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اللى ينزل حاجه يا ريت تكون بالمصدر 
الاخ رويس يا ريت تحط مصدر خبر البراءه ان صح ؟؟*


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*تدفعي كام؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *تدفعي كام؟*



*رشوه !!
لو الخبر غلط هديك تقييم بالسالب 
ولو صح هديك تقييم برضه بالسالب علشان هتكون نكدت علينا كلنا *


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو للاسف انا الخبر جه عندي على الفيس من شبكة اخبار مصر وادي صورة الخبر






متفهميش بقى هو قصده انه واثق انه هياخد براءة انهارده، ولا بياكد انه هايعمل احتفال ببرائته

وانسي ان الدولة تعمل حاجة، لانها لو فتحت الباب بمقاضاة ابو اسلام هتلاقي بكرة الصبح بقى الناس كلها بتضغط عليه علشان يشتغل على خالد عبدالله ووجدي غنيم وعبدالبر وغيره وغيره

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو يأكد براءته براحته ما هو اكدها من اول دقيقه
المهم النهارده ان القضاء فى مواجهه صريحه ومباشره مع مجرم معترف بجرمه وكمان مفتخر باجرامه 
ده اول متهم يُحاكم فعلا باذدراء دين غير الاسلام ولو اخد براءه هتتكرر الفعله بجراءه اكتر وباكتر من شكل 
اعتقد نتيجة الحكم هتكون مؤشر للفتره الجايه بشكل كبير
يبقالك عندى تقييم بالسالب يا رويس *


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده اول متهم يُحاكم فعلا باذدراء دين غير الاسلام ولو اخد براءه هتتكرر الفعله بجراءه اكتر وباكتر من شكل
> اعتقد نتيجة الحكم هتكون مؤشر للفتره الجايه بشكل كبير
> *


مهو ده اللي يأكدلك انه مش هيتعاقب هههههههههه
عارفة لو خد براءة زي ما قولت، لهعملك تقيم بالسلب في كل موضوع اشوفلك رد فيه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

* الأمن يسيطر على اشتباك أنصار أبو إسلام وأقباط بأول جلسة لمحاكمته

نشبت اشتباكات بين العشرات من أنصار أبو إسلام وشباب الأقباط أمام محكمة جنح مدينة نصر فى أولى جلسات محاكمته، واستدعت الأجهزة الأمنية تشكيلات إضافية من الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

* 

نشبت اشتباكات بين العشرات من أنصار أبو إسلام وشباب الأقباط أمام محكمة جنح مدينة نصر فى أولى جلسات محاكمته، واستدعت الأجهزة الأمنية تشكيلات إضافية من الأمن المركزى، للسيطرة على الموقف محملين بالدروع والعصى القنابل المسيلة للدموع، خوفا من تجدد الاشتباكات عقب انتهاء جلسات المحاكمة، وتم فرض كردون أمنى موسع حول المحكمة والفصل بين أنصار أبو اسلام وشباب الأقباط.

 يذكر أن محكمة جنح مدينة نصر تنظر اليوم أولى جلسات محاكمة كل من "أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله"، الملقب بـ الشيخ "أبو إسلام"، رئيس قناة الأمة ومدير مركز التنوير الإسلامى، ونجله "إسلام"، و"هانى محمد ياسين جاد الله" محرر صحفى، وذلك بعد أن أسندت النيابة العامة إلى المتهمين تهم ازدراء الدين المسيحى بطريق العلانية، وإتلاف وحرق نسخة من "الإنجيل" أمام السفارة الأمريكية بسبب الفيلم المسىء للنبى محمد.
 وحضر الشيخ أبو إسلام بصحبة نجله ومجموعة كبيرة من أنصاره أمام مبنى محكمة جنح مدينة نصر وقاموا برفع اللافتات المؤيدة للشيخ والدين الإسلامى منها "من يحرق كتابنا حرقنا كتابه وقلبه" "اللى يقول إنجيل.. يأتى بالدليل"، وأشار أبو إسلام فى وسائل الإعلام إلى أنه يدافع عن حق مكفول لجميع المسلمين وهو حماية العقيدة الإسلامية، ورافع الدعوى لا شأن له بها ولا صفة، لأن ما مزقته لا تعترف به الكنيسة الأرثوزكسية بل هى ترجمة من أجل التجارة، وكتاب المحروق هو كتاب القس برى جونز الذى اعتدى على الرسول والصحابة، وأمهات المسلمين، وقام بحرق القرآن أكثر من مرة فى وجود الأقباط المصريين بالخارج مثل موريس صادق وغيره وهو عضو لمنظمة صهيونية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ابو اسلام هذا شخصية هذلية
اخد حجم اكبربكثيرمن مكانتة التى ليس لها ذكر اصلا


----------



## Senamor (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رصد| عاجل| تأجيل محاكمة أبو اسلام ونجله المتهمين بإزدراء الاديان لـ14 أكتوبر للإطلاع



*


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *رصد| عاجل| تأجيل محاكمة أبو اسلام ونجله المتهمين بإزدراء الاديان لـ14 أكتوبر للإطلاع
> 
> *


تاني لو سمحت علشان علشان سمعي تقيل والنضارة لسة جديدة
:418cs::418cs::418cs::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> تاني لو سمحت علشان علشان سمعي تقيل والنضارة لسة جديدة
> :418cs::418cs::418cs::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:


*أجل للأطلاع ...*
*هو حق أصيل كفله القانون المصرى للمتهم *
*حتى ولو كان قتال قتلة* 
*حتى ولو كان المتهم مش على هوانا* 
*القانون قانون* ...
*لم يحضر معه محاميه جلسة تحقيق النيابة*
*فمن حق المحامى طلب أجل نظر الدعوى للأطلاع عليها*
*والرد*


----------



## ROWIS (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*متأكد؟
يعني مش ده اللي بيحصل لكل القواضي اللي عايزيين يعملولها تسويف والناس تنسى وبعدين يصدر حكم البراءة زيهم زي قتله الشهداء؟
طب لمؤاخذه بس، اخبار محاكمة ألبير إيه؟ طب بالنسبة لبيشوي والمدرس بتاع سوهاج؟ خدت قد إيه علشان انا بنسى؟
هي مش نفس القضية؟ وقضية رأي عام؟ وطلع المتهم في التيليفزيونات وكرر كلامة اكثر من مرة وعلى العلن؟ واعترف انه ارتكب هذا بل وسيفعله مرة اخرى مع التبول عليه؟
قانون إيه بس، دا احنا عايشين في .....
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*بص ياسيدى ...*
*لو دفاع المتهم طلب طلبات ( كفلها له القانون ) ولم يستجب القاضى ونطق بحكم*
*هييجى فى الأستئناف ياخد براءة بسبب عدم أستجابة القاضى لطلبات الدفاع*
*القاضى مش بينظر ان دة متهم رأى عام ولا حتى رأى خاص*
*دة متهم ....وبس ..ينظر فى أتهاماته ويسمع دفاعه ويحكم *
*مين اللى قال أن ألبير وبيشوى أخدوا حكم من أول جلسة ؟*
*بيشوى أيدت محكمة الأستئناف حكم أول درجة لأنه ( لم يأت بجديد ) فى أستئنافه*
*وبالمناسبة قضيته متعددة ( يعنى ثلاث تهم ) فى دعوى واحدة*
*كل تهمة أخدت عقوبتها وتجمعت العقوبات فى ست سنوات*
*أما ألبير مازالت قضيته تُنظر *
*مافيش تسويف والقاضى مالوش مصلحة أنه يسوف*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أجل للأطلاع ...*
> *هو حق أصيل كفله القانون المصرى للمتهم *
> *حتى ولو كان قتال قتلة*
> *حتى ولو كان المتهم مش على هوانا*
> ...




طب في الاخر ممكن ياخد حكم 
يعني فيه قانون يحكم باذراء الدين المسيحي ولا مفيش 
اصلي مفيش حد قبل كده اساء للدين المسيحي خد حكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> طب في الاخر ممكن ياخد حكم
> يعني فيه قانون يحكم باذراء الدين المسيحي ولا مفيش


* مافيش أزدراء للدين الأسلامى والدين المسيحى*
*هو أزدراء الأديان بوجه عام*
*من خلال ( أجل للأطلاع )  أقدر أقولك أن الأستاذ بتاعه لو كان واثق من براءته كان دخل وابدى دفاعه من أول لحظة*
*خاصة لو قرأنا تصريحات أبو أسلام النارية ..!!!*
*كونه يدخل ويطلب أجل ...يبقى موقف موكله ضعيف أو فيه حاجة فى أقواله فى النيابة هو ماقرهاش *
*( دى رؤيتى من بعيد كدة ) - التسويف والمماطلة - بيضعف موقف المتهم سواء أمام الرأى العام أو أمام القاضى*
*



اصلي مفيش حد قبل كده اساء للدين المسيحي خد حكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 * 
*على ما أتذكر*
*لايوجد قضية سبق تحريكها ضد أى أنسان أساء الى المسيحية !!*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت قبل الحكم على ابو اسلام او البير 
يصدر قانون ازدراء الاديان بعقوبات رادعة 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*ღآلـٍحـٍكـٍم●آلـٍمـٍنـٍتـٍظـٍر●عـٍلـٍي●آبـٍو●آسـٍلـٍآم●غـٍرـٍآمـٍه●مـٍآلـٍيـٍه●فـٍقـٍط
وـٍكـٍمـٍآن●هـٍدـٍد●لـٍو●آتـٍفـٍرـٍض●عـٍلـٍيـٍه●
غـٍرـٍآمـٍه●آنـٍه●هـٍيـٍحـٍرـٍق●آلـٍنـٍسـٍخـٍه●آلـٍعـٍرـٍبـٍيـٍه●مـٍن●آلـٍآنـٍجـٍيـٍل
هـٍي●دـٍي●مـٍصـٍر●يـٍآ●عـٍبـٍلـٍه●ღ*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ياريت قبل الحكم على ابو اسلام او البير
> 
> يصدر قانون ازدراء الاديان بعقوبات رادعة ​


* يُصدر قانون فين ؟*
*ما القانون موجود !!!*
*واية المقصود بعقوبات رادعة يعنى *
*إعدام مثلاً ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ღآلـٍحـٍكـٍم●آلـٍمـٍنـٍتـٍظـٍر●عـٍلـٍي●آبـٍو●آسـٍلـٍآم●غـٍرـٍآمـٍه●مـٍآلـٍيـٍه●فـٍقـٍط*​


*أموت واعرف بتجيب الفتاوى دى منين *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أموت واعرف بتجيب الفتاوى دى منين *​


*ღآلـٍمـٍيـٍه●هـٍتـٍكـٍدـٍب●آلـٍغـٍطـٍآس●ღ*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ღآلـٍمـٍيـٍه●هـٍتـٍكـٍدـٍب●آلـٍغـٍطـٍآس●ღ*
> ​


* آآآه دة تخمينك الشخصى يابرنس ؟*
*وماله ...ممكن برضه مانستبعدش *
*لا هو عيب ولا هو أية ؟؟*
*ولا هو حرام *​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * يُصدر قانون فين ؟*
> *ما القانون موجود !!!*
> *واية المقصود بعقوبات رادعة يعنى *
> *إعدام مثلاً ؟؟*



هو الاعدام عقوبة رادعة  
لا اصل بالاعدام سيكتسب شعبية ويتحول لشهيد حرية الراى 
العقوبات الرادعة كتير  والعقوبة تكون بحسب الفعل والفاعل ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> هو الاعدام عقوبة رادعة
> لا اصل بالاعدام سيكتسب شعبية ويتحول لشهيد حرية الراى ​


*تحب نمشيها أشغال ؟؟*



> العقوبات الرادعة كتير والعقوبة تكون بحسب الفعل والفاعل


*ما فيش مفعول بوه ؟؟؟*
*طبعا هذا الكلام لا يجوز ...فهل يعقل مثلا أننا نفرق بين من يخطا فى القرآن نديله عشر سنين مشدد*
*ومن يخطأ فى الكتاب المقدس نديله سنة أو غرامة ؟!!*
*العقوبة الموجودة فى القانون حالياً كافية - خاصة لو نظرنا الى أن ممكن من يرتكب الخطأ المستوجب للعقوبة - فى سن حدث - أو - وقع عليه أستفزاز مثلاً - أو جاهل وتصرف بجهل ....الخ ألخ *


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو يا عبود أسأل بصدق : في بلد محترمة فيها قانون إساءة الأديان ؟؟ بلد محترمة يعني المسلمين فيها أقلية
أنا ضد أن يعاقب أبو إسلام فهو مجرد متخلف مزق ما لا يؤمن به ولا داعي أن يواجه بأكثر من الفكر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هو يا عبود أسأل بصدق : في بلد محترمة فيها قانون إساءة الأديان ؟؟ بلد محترمة يعني المسلمين فيها أقلية*
> *أنا ضد أن يعاقب أبو إسلام فهو مجرد متخلف مزق ما لا يؤمن به ولا داعي أن يواجه بأكثر من الفكر*


*هو قانون أزدراء وليس اساءة *
*نعم يوجد قوانين الأزدراء فى كثير من بلدان العالم*
*ومش شرط يكون للديانة *


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تحب نمشيها أشغال ؟؟*
> 
> *ما فيش مفعول بوه ؟؟؟*
> *طبعا هذا الكلام لا يجوز ...فهل يعقل مثلا أننا نفرق بين من يخطا فى القرآن نديله عشر سنين مشدد*
> ...



وانا قلت دة  
ننظر للفاعل ممكن يكون مريض نفسى او حد باعته 
وبعدين انا باقول قانون رادع 
وقصدى للجميع دون تمييز او اضطهاد 
لان الخيار والفاقوس هو اللى جايبنا لورا ​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هو يا عبود أسأل بصدق : في بلد محترمة فيها قانون إساءة الأديان ؟؟ بلد محترمة يعني المسلمين فيها أقلية*
> * أنا ضد أن يعاقب أبو إسلام فهو مجرد متخلف مزق ما لا يؤمن به ولا داعي أن يواجه بأكثر من الفكر*



على فكرة  
المسلمين عمرهم ماكانوا سبب فى الشر 
فى مسيحيين كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير سبب ان بلادهم تكون متخلفة ورجعية 
يعنى الخلاصة الانسان هو السبب مش دينه يا محترم 
وبطل بقى ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> وانا قلت دة
> ننظر للفاعل ممكن يكون مريض نفسى* او حد باعته *
> وبعدين انا باقول قانون رادع
> وقصدى للجميع دون تمييز او اضطهاد
> لان الخيار والفاقوس هو اللى جايبنا لورا ​


*هو لو فتحنا الباب لمسألة المرضى النفسيين مش هنخلص ...*
*كم قضية قرأتها فى الصحف ويُشار الى الفاعل بأنه مريض نفسى أو بيتعالج ؟*
*كم شخص سيقبل مثلاً أن يُفرج عن متهم أساء الى دينه بدعوى المرض ؟*
*ثم هذه لها قواعد وأحكام وكشف على المتهم لمعرفة سلامة قواه العقلية ...*
*أما لفظة ( حد باعته ) دى مش فهمتها *
*أرجو التوضيح *


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو لو فتحنا الباب لمسألة المرضى النفسيين مش هنخلص ...*
> *كم قضية قرأتها فى الصحف ويُشار الى الفاعل بأنه مريض نفسى أو بيتعالج ؟*
> *كم شخص سيقبل مثلاً أن يُفرج عن متهم أساء الى دينه بدعوى المرض ؟*
> *ثم هذه لها قواعد وأحكام وكشف على المتهم لمعرفة سلامة قواه العقلية ...*
> ...



تعرف المقولة الشهيرة  
الحرب تصنع النقود
اهو دة قصدى 
واحد يسلط حد لا ليه فى الطرو ولا الطحين 
ويقوله اعمل كدة دول بسبونا وبيسبوا ربنا 
وبعدين تحصل فتنة طائفية او حرب اهلية او نزاع بين دولتين 
واديلوا بقى 
ومش كل واحد يطلع يقل ادبه على مقدسات الطرف الاخر يبقى حرية راى وتعبير 
لازم نفكر فى كل النواحى ولا نثتثنى احد ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ويقوله اعمل كدة دول بسبونا وبيسبوا ربنا
> وبعدين تحصل فتنة طائفية او حرب اهلية او نزاع بين دولتين
> واديلوا بقى
> ومش كل واحد يطلع يقل ادبه على مقدسات الطرف الاخر يبقى حرية راى وتعبير
> لازم نفكر فى كل النواحى ولا نثتثنى احد ​


*تقصد التحريض ؟*
*المحرض والفاعل نفس العقوبة فى القانون ...مساوية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخت منمونة انا ملاحظه انك فى كل خبر بتحوليه لحوار وده مخالف لقوانيين قسم الاخبار
اى موضوع تحبى تتناقشى فيه يا ريت تحطيه فى المنتدى العام
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاخت منمونة انا ملاحظه انك فى كل خبر بتحوليه لحوار وده مخالف لقوانيين قسم الاخبار​*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *اى موضوع تحبى تتناقشى فيه يا ريت تحطيه فى المنتدى العام​*
> *سلام ونعمه​*



ابدا واللهى  
السلام عليكم اولا 
ساعات الرد بياخد منحنى
 اخر يعنى ساعات ارد فالاقى حد بيستفسر 
فارد 
كل الحكاية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصدقو انا على ما قريت التعليقات كنت نسيت الخبر عن ايه *


----------



## ROWIS (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*قررت محكمة جنح مدينة نصر في  جلستها التي عقدت، الأحد، تأجيل محاكمة أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله، الشهير  بـ«الشيخ أبو إسلام»، رئيس قناة الأمة الثقافية، ونجله «إسلام»، المدير  التنفيذي للقناة، وهاني محمد ياسين جاد الله، محرر صحفي بجريدة التحرير،  بتهمة ازدراء الدين المسيحي بطريق العلانية، وإتلاف وحرق نسخة من الإنجيل  أمام السفارة الأمريكية، إلى 14 أكتوبر، للإطلاع، وتقديم المستندات.

وشهدت  المحكمة اشتباكات بالأيدي بين أنصار «أبو إسلام»، والأقباط الذين حضروا  الجلسة، واستعانت قوات أمن المحكمة بتشكيلات من الأمن المركزي، وتمت  السيطرة على الموقف.*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IFhAplcCn8

المحامي هايلعب على فكرة ان هل هذا كتاب مقدس ام لا
وطبعاً المصدر الرئسي للتشريع هو الاسلام
 *​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ولسا مو عاجبتك الديكتاتورية ؟؟ الديكتاتورية أحلى نعمة للمسلمين وإرهابهم الذي لا حل معه إلا السحق .

الذبح هو الحالة التي تشهدها أي منطقة يسيطر عليها الإرهابيون في سوريا .

عن المركز السوري للتوثيق وهو ما له صلة بموضعنا هذا بشكل غير مباشر :
**جماعة  إسلامية متشددة في مدينة الباب بريف #حلب تدعى أحفاد عمر تقول "إنها نفذت  حكم الله" في مدنيين اثنين من عائلة سليمان بتهمة " الردة والتلفظ بألفاظ  الكفر بالله ورسوله" ووجدت جثتهما على أطراف المدينة مقطوعتي الرأس، بعد  محاكمتهما "وفق أحكام المحكمة الشرعية" حسب قول الجماعة.*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *قررت محكمة جنح مدينة نصر في  جلستها التي عقدت، الأحد، تأجيل محاكمة أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله، الشهير  بـ«الشيخ أبو إسلام»، رئيس قناة الأمة الثقافية، ونجله «إسلام»، المدير  التنفيذي للقناة، وهاني محمد ياسين جاد الله، محرر صحفي بجريدة التحرير،  بتهمة ازدراء الدين المسيحي بطريق العلانية، وإتلاف وحرق نسخة من الإنجيل  أمام السفارة الأمريكية، إلى 14 أكتوبر، للإطلاع، وتقديم المستندات.*
> 
> * وشهدت  المحكمة اشتباكات بالأيدي بين أنصار «أبو إسلام»، والأقباط الذين حضروا  الجلسة، واستعانت قوات أمن المحكمة بتشكيلات من الأمن المركزي، وتمت  السيطرة على الموقف.*
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IFhAplcCn8*​



يعنى هايلعب 
اومال بيحاكموه على اى اساس 
انا مسلمة بكل فخر 
واؤمن بالانجيل ككتاب مقدس 
والاية عندنا صريحة 
​
​
* المحامي هايلعب على فكرة ان هل هذا كتاب مقدس ام لا*​
* وطبعاً المصدر الرئسي للتشريع هو الاسلام*​
​ كل امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله 

يبقى ازاى مش مقدس 

​


----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل فيديو قنبله من الانبا باخوميوس عن المتخلف ابو اسلام ويفجر كل مشاكل الاقباط لازم الكل يدخل يشوف*

[YOUTUBE]oxK_-Xxmt_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jajageorge (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الوحش : الإنجيل مُترجمات يونانية غير صحيحة ..والمسيحيين كانوا علي " حجر " المخلوع 


10/2/2012 10:04 AM





أحمد هيكل 

دافع المحامي " نبيه الوحش " عن الشيخ أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله "أبو إسلام" وعن حرقه للإنجيل أمام السفارة الأمريكية , قائلاً : " ادونا الإنجيل اللي نزله ربنا واحنا نرفعه علي دماغنا , انما المترجمات اليوناينة اللي عملنها بتاعت " متى وبرنابا " غير صحيحة " .
وانتقد الوحش خلال حديثه علي قناة الحافظ تضمن الدستور المصري لثلاث ديانات , مشيراً إلي أن المسيحية واليهودية شرائع تُحترم وتُجل ولكنها ليست ديانات .
وأضاف أن المسيحين هم من يقصون المسلمين , قائلاً : " المسيحين كانوا علي الحجر أيام المخلوع , وكان ليهم حصانه مشابهه لحصانه مجلس الشعب .
شاهد تصريحات الوحش :


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*من المرتزقة ومعروف مهنياً من هو ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*حتى انت يا وحش جاى تتكلم
انا مبسوطه ان الاشكال دى بتطلع السواد اللى جواها قدام العالم كله 
*


----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سمعت نبية الوحش دة
اسلوبة وشكلة  يدل انة  ابلة


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعة معرفش لية احنا تاعبين نفسنا
من رئيس الجمهورية لآصغر رتبة 
والجماعات الاخوانية والسلفية والمشايخ
كلهم متواطئين مع بعض وكل اللى بيحصل دة مترتب لة 
واحنا شايفين كل حاجة بعنينا ومتاكدين ومع ذلك لسة بنقنع نفسنا 
ان فى عدل ورحمة انسانية ومسواة بين البشر 
لكن لينا اله عظيم وديان عادل أملنا الوحيد فيك يارب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> *والجماعات الاخوانية والسلفية والمشايخ*
> *كلهم متواطئين مع بعض وكل اللى بيحصل دة مترتب لة*


*لأ ...مش متواطئين مع بعض*
*عمرهم ماأتفقوا منذ بدء البعثة من 1400 سنة*
*مش هيتفقوا دلوقتى ...دة تاااااريخ*
*كلهم بيكفروا بعض *


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...مش متواطئين مع بعض*
> *عمرهم ماأتفقوا منذ بدء البعثة من 1400 سنة*
> *مش هيتفقوا دلوقتى ...دة تاااااريخ*
> *كلهم بيكفروا بعض *


 
لا مقصدش مِلل وسنة وشيعة ووو
اوكى معروفة الخلافات اللى بينهم 
بس بيعملوا بالمثل اللى بيقول 
انا واخويا على ابن عمى وانا وابن عمى ع الغريب هههههه
هو دة قصدى يعنى واضح قوى شوف حضرتك كاااااااااااام قضية 
تلفيق واتهام زور لينا ومع ذلك القضاء فجأة وبقدرة قادر وبسرعة البرق
 يصحصح ويخبط باحلى حكم فى سرعة البرق والعكس صحيح 
اتمنى يكون قصدى واضح محامينا العزيز


----------



## ROWIS (8 يناير 2013)

ROWIS قال:


> مهو ده اللي يأكدلك انه مش هيتعاقب هههههههههه
> عارفة لو خد براءة زي ما قولت، لهعملك تقيم بالسلب في كل موضوع اشوفلك رد فيه


* قولت امسي عليكم واقول: إيه اخر الاخبار في الموضوع هيهيهي
مع تحيات حملة فكرهم ونكد عليهم*:big68:


----------

